# Scheppach Deco-Flex - a decent starter scrollsaw for an OK price



## stefang

We have to be satisfied with what we have. My first scrollsaw was very basic and inconvenient in many ways, but I did manage to do a lot of fun work with it anyway. It sure beat sawing by hand.


----------



## Skiedra

Mike, truly, it is way much better than sawing by hand. 
I juest tried to write down some limitations. I.e. a templete with many inner cuts would be bit difficult to make.


----------



## Tennessee

My first one was I believe a Skilsaw that took about three-four minutes to change out a blade, had too aggressive a cut, and also had to be bolted down. But I loved every minute of it. Now I have owned the Delta for about 11 years, and that is all I will ever need. 
Scroll on, brother!


----------



## stefang

I have to admit that I wouldn't appreciate my current good quality scroll saw if I hadn't had a couple of lesser saws first. It's all about relativity.


----------



## clark101

Thank you for your sharing. Actually this is the first times I hear about this name


----------

